# My Salvini Cichlid



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

So tonight i went to a pet store and i saw salvini cichlids on sale so i scooped the nicest one up. He is about 2 inches.

Pics:


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Very nice, he has some amazing colours.


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice pickup!


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

I picked one up myself last week at Petsmart. Awesome colors..mine is more yellow/reddish than yours.
Hopefully it will behave itself down the road...


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice bro!!


----------

